# HomePod - Claquement régulier



## jujusous3 (20 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques semaines, je remarque que mon HomePod fait un bruit de claquement (comme si on débranchait un câble d'une prise jack), tout seul, alors qu'aucune musique ne passe.
En soit ça n'est pas vraiment dérangeant, mais c'est tout de même assez bizarre.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré le soucis ?

Merci


----------



## bonnof34 (22 Février 2020)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Depuis quelques semaines, je remarque que mon HomePod fait un bruit de claquement (comme si on débranchait un câble d'une prise jack), tout seul, alors qu'aucune musique ne passe.
> En soit ça n'est pas vraiment dérangeant, mais c'est tout de même assez bizarre.
> ...


Bonjour j ai le même problème et une réinstallation n a rie résolu.
et vous ?


----------



## Jmichel64 (22 Août 2021)

bonnof34 a dit:


> Bonjour j ai le même problème et une réinstallation n a rie résolu.
> et vous ?


Bonjour,
J ai le meme problème avec des HomePod en stereo et quelque soit la source IPhones, MBA...
Très étrange.


----------



## David (27 Septembre 2021)

J’ai le même problème et j’avoue que cela commence à me saouler … 700€ pour une paire stéréo je m’attendais pas a avoir des soucis au bout de 2 ans


----------



## Jmichel64 (27 Septembre 2021)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Depuis quelques semaines, je remarque que mon HomePod fait un bruit de claquement (comme si on débranchait un câble d'une prise jack), tout seul, alors qu'aucune musique ne passe.
> En soit ça n'est pas vraiment dérangeant, mais c'est tout de même assez bizarre.
> ...


Bonjour 
Pas de craquement pour ma part mais des déconnexions fréquentes de l AirPlay quelque soit la source. J ai aussi une paire d HomePod et je trouve cela scandaleux. 
as tu essayé de les réinstaller? Utilisé un seul?


----------



## BearTchris (28 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Depuis la montée de version des homepods .

J'ai regulierement des claquements  tres intenses dans les HP .
J'ai 3 Homepods classiques et 3 mini autant dire que toute la maison craque d'un coup ! quelqu un a t il pu régler ce probleme ?
Ou le sav Apple a t il deja ete sollicité ?

Merci pour vos réponses
Christian


----------



## DahuLArthropode (3 Novembre 2021)

Même problème. D’après ce que je lis à droite à gauche, le problème se produirait depuis ios14 chez certains, et c’est sans solution.


----------



## David (3 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir, 

du coup j’ai contacté l’assistance Apple et je suis ravis de vous lire car je me sens moins seul.
D’après eux j’étais le seul  

du coup je vais les rappeler et me plaindre fort on verra bien


----------



## DahuLArthropode (3 Novembre 2021)

David a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> du coup j’ai contacté l’assistance Apple et je suis ravis de vous lire car je me sens moins seul.
> D’après eux j’étais le seul
> ...


Sur Google, on trouve facilement des références en cherchant « homepod popping noise ». 
Il y a une procédure indiquée dans appleinsider, mais elle ne semble pas toujours donner de résultats. 
J’ai fait la màj aujourd’hui en 15.1.1, on verra si ça résoudra le problème (mais ce n’est pas mentionné dans les corrections apportées).


----------



## tiyan92 (9 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le même problème. Un bruit de "pop" sourd qui survient régulièrement autant lorsque j'utilise le HomePod que lorsque que je ne l'utilise pas. La restauration de l'appareil ne change rien.

La dernière mise à jour 15.1.1 n'a pas réglé le problème.

L'assistance Apple (par téléphone) m'a dit qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un problème répertorié chez Apple. La seule solution qui s'offre à moi pour le moment est un remplacement de l'appareil hors garantie donc à 301,80€ (puisque l'achat remonte à 2018). 

C'est assez navrant. 

J'espère vraiment qu'un programme qualité sera proposé par Apple dans un futur proche.


----------



## DahuLArthropode (9 Novembre 2021)

tiyan92 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai le même problème. Un bruit de "pop" sourd qui survient régulièrement autant lorsque j'utilise le HomePod que lorsque que je ne l'utilise pas. La restauration de l'appareil ne change rien.
> 
> ...


Ce serait bien qu’iGen publie un appel à témoignages qu’on puisse compiler une liste assez conséquente pour que le problème soit reconnu et répertorié.


----------



## Anthony (9 Novembre 2021)

DahuLArthropode a dit:


> Ce serait bien qu’iGen publie un appel à témoignages


Qui serait donc une prophétie auto-réalisatrice…

Le propre d’un _bug_, c’est qu’il est reproductible, et je n’ai encore jamais vu personne être capable de reproduire ce problème à coup sûr. On n’est même pas capable de dire s’il s’agit d’un problème matériel ou logiciel, même si j’ai ma petite idée. Et bien sûr, on ne sait pas quantifier l’étendue de la chose, même si là encore j’ai ma petite idée. Ça commence à faire beaucoup d’inconnues pour s’avancer de la moindre manière que ce soit dans un article. (Alors que pour d’autres soucis du HomePod, plus définis et plus faciles à diagnostiquer, nous n’avons pas hésité. La plupart ont d’ailleurs été réglé par des mises à jour successives, encore avec la 15.1.1.)


----------



## MrPoulpe (14 Novembre 2021)

Salut à tous
moi aussi même  soucis, claquement puis plus de son sur 1 de mes 2 HomePods et au bout de quelques minutes le son revient.
vraiment pas cool


----------



## MonsieurPomme (20 Novembre 2021)

Hello! J'ai le même souci mais je sais pas quoi faire 
Une solution au finale ? 

Merci


----------



## thierryJ (25 Novembre 2021)

Hello également.
2 Homepod dont 1 qui claque régulièrement (plusieurs fois par jour). Après un claquement, souvent il s'arrête de jouer.
Je crois qu'il doit être toujours sous garantie, je sais pas si je peux le ramener ?



Anthony a dit:


> Qui serait donc une prophétie auto-réalisatrice…
> 
> Le propre d’un _bug_, c’est qu’il est reproductible, et je n’ai encore jamais vu personne être capable de reproduire ce problème à coup sûr. On n’est même pas capable de dire s’il s’agit d’un problème matériel ou logiciel, même si j’ai ma petite idée. Et bien sûr, on ne sait pas quantifier l’étendue de la chose, même si là encore j’ai ma petite idée. Ça commence à faire beaucoup d’inconnues pour s’avancer de la moindre manière que ce soit dans un article. (Alors que pour d’autres soucis du HomePod, plus définis et plus faciles à diagnostiquer, nous n’avons pas hésité. La plupart ont d’ailleurs été réglé par des mises à jour successives, encore avec la 15.1.1.)


viens chez moi passer 1h, tu l'entendras "à coup sûr".

Ne pas confondre "reproductible" et "reproductible de façon déterministe".
C'est bien un BUG, reproductible mais de façon non déterministe.


----------



## Anthony (25 Novembre 2021)

thierryJ a dit:


> Ne pas confondre "reproductible" et "reproductible de façon déterministe".




(Et accessoirement je fusionne les messages, on va éviter le flood d’entrée de jeu.)


----------



## euskadi31 (29 Novembre 2021)

Idem pour moi, j'ai une paire d'HomePod et le dernier HomePod acheté (au moment de l'annonce de l'arrêt de la vente) fait ce "pop", d'un coup plus de musique (Apple Music via AirPlay depuis un MBP) et quelque secondes après, le pop ce fait entendre et le HomePod affiché l’animation blanche de démarrage, je pense qu'il doit simplement crashé et ça provoque ce pop, je n'ai pas encore contacté Apple, je pense que je vais le faire rapidement...


----------



## thierryJ (29 Novembre 2021)

euskadi31 a dit:


> Idem pour moi, j'ai une paire d'HomePod et le dernier HomePod acheté (au moment de l'annonce de l'arrêt de la vente) fait ce "pop", d'un coup plus de musique (Apple Music via AirPlay depuis un MBP) et quelque secondes après, le pop ce fait entendre et le HomePod affiché l’animation blanche de démarrage, je pense qu'il doit simplement crashé et ça provoque ce pop, je n'ai pas encore contacté Apple, je pense que je vais le faire rapidement...



Il doit ne pas aimer les Basques je pense 

2 points a vérifier:

Tu les utilise en mode stéréo également ? Est-ce toujours le cas en les dissociant ?
Si en stéréo, as tu les 2 HomePod sur le même routeur wifi (box, capsule .... attention, le HomePod se connecte un peu ou il veut dès lors qu'il possède le mot de passe) ?


----------



## euskadi31 (29 Novembre 2021)

thierryJ a dit:


> Il doit ne pas aimer les Basques je pense
> 
> 2 points a vérifier:
> 
> ...




Oui en Stéréo, je n'ai pas essayé de les dissocier.

J'ai effectivement 2 réseaux Wifi, un via des satellites Netgear Orbi et celui de la box que je n'utilise pas, mais mon compte Apple à connaissance de ce réseau (surement partager via Keychain), je me connecte à ce réseau uniquement pour faire des changements de config sur la box.

Je vais couper le réseau Wifi de la box, voir si ça change un truc


----------



## David (28 Décembre 2021)

DahuLArthropode a dit:


> Sur Google, on trouve facilement des références en cherchant « homepod popping noise ».
> Il y a une procédure indiquée dans appleinsider, mais elle ne semble pas toujours donner de résultats.
> J’ai fait la màj aujourd’hui en 15.1.1, on verra si ça résoudra le problème (mais ce n’est pas mentionné dans les corrections apportées).


Bonjour, 

a toute hasard tu aurais un lien de Apple insider après le process ? Car on va pas se mentir, claquer 700€ pour une paire stéréo non fonctionnelle j’ai un peu de douleur …


----------



## DahuLArthropode (29 Décembre 2021)

Je suppose que c’est celui-ci :








						Is your HomePod making a clicking sound? Here's how to fix it
					

It sounds like electrical interference, but whatever this clicking or popping sound is, it's extremely irritating. The good news is that you may be able to fix it yourself, but the bad news is that you may have to take it to Apple.



					appleinsider.com
				



Mais le problème (et d’autres apparus depuis) semble avoir disparu depuis la dernière mise à jour. Chez moi, en tout cas, je n’observe plus de « pop ».


----------



## Kiwan (4 Janvier 2022)

J'ai le même soucis avec ma paire stéréo d'un coup ça pète fort sur un des 2 puis il fini par redémarrer et le son repart. Ça le fait sur les 2 de façon irrégulière et cela depuis iOS15... que ce soit en AirPlay depuis Spotify ou la lecture native d'apple music j'ai ce problème 
J'aimerais bien qu'apple se penche sur ce problème je viens de parcourir les forums et je suis loin d'être le seul


----------



## BRNorth14 (5 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour j’ail le meme soucis. On dirait que le HomePod a cramé. J’ai tout mis à jour et j’ai ce problème depuis que j’ai relié avec les HomePod mini. J’ai beaucoup de problème à faire fonctionner tout en même temps. Obligé de redémarrer le HomePod.


----------



## Fred13121 (6 Janvier 2022)

Bonsoir , 
Idée de mon côté , depuis hier ma paire de homepod émet un gros claquement et redémarre , en revanche pas les deux en même temps … 
Avez vous eu des réponses depuis novembre ? 
Je pense appeler Apple demain dans la journée . 
Merci à tous pour vos retours


----------



## Fred13121 (11 Janvier 2022)

Idem , une paire stéréo qui claque du jour au lendemain , une solution à m’apporter ou nous avons juste un constat ?


----------



## Fred13121 (11 Janvier 2022)

BRNorth14 a dit:


> Bonjour j’ail le meme soucis. On dirait que le HomePod a cramé. J’ai tout mis à jour et j’ai ce problème depuis que j’ai relié avec les HomePod mini. J’ai beaucoup de problème à faire fonctionner tout en même temps. Obligé de redémarrer le HomePod.


Je pense que tu as raison , il y a un lien avec l’affiliation avec le HomePod mini . 
Les claquements de ma paire de HomePods Maxi ont commencé quand j’ai installé le Mini … coïncidence ou résultat d’un bug initié par nos amis californien ?


----------



## Anthony (16 Février 2022)

Les choses progressent, on a un semblant de reconnaissance officieuse du problème : https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/202...-elle-supprime-les-claquements-sonores-128255


----------



## leFada__David (16 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai un seul Homepod et je rencontre ce soucis depuis des semaines. La MAJ en 15.3 n'a rien changé. Je viens de contacter le support d'Apple et la personne que j'ai eu était au courant de ce problème. Verdict, il faut que je l'envoie en réparation et vu qu'il n'est plus sous garantie payer la réparation...


----------



## MonsieurPomme (29 Mars 2022)

leFada__David a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un seul Homepod et je rencontre ce soucis depuis des semaines. La MAJ en 15.3 n'a rien changé. Je viens de contacter le support d'Apple et la personne que j'ai eu était au courant de ce problème. Verdict, il faut que je l'envoie en réparation et vu qu'il n'est plus sous garantie payer la réparation...


Hello! 
Est-ce que tu as des nouvelles à ton problème ? Quelle est la facture ? 

Le problème persiste toujours chez moi ! 

Merci, 
Thomas


----------



## leFada__David (18 Mai 2022)

MonsieurPomme a dit:


> Hello!
> Est-ce que tu as des nouvelles à ton problème ? Quelle est la facture ?
> 
> Le problème persiste toujours chez moi !
> ...


Salut,
Pour ma part hors de question que je paie un remplacement à neuf pour 352€ pour un bug dont je ne suis pas responsable et pour lequel Apple ne veut rien savoir..

Néanmoins, depuis la MAJ en 15.5 que j'ai fait hier soir, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus de le "clac".

A confirmer car je m'y étais habitué au bruit et n'y prêtait plus attention..


----------

